# Zombie help...Please.



## ghoulieghoul (Aug 12, 2010)

So I have purchased Popeye (Popped Eye) and Olive Oyl (Olive Boil) costumes this year, only I want to zombie them up!! I bought one of the zombie babys from Spirit along with the Sweet Pea costume for infants. I'm not quite sure how to dirty up the costumes. I had the idea of also getting one of those cheapo blow mold bluckys and cutting it up to adhere to the costumes - mainly the collar bone and ribs. 
Any ideas would sure be appreciated as I am running out of time...AGAIN.
I have also never done zombie makeup and don't even know where to start to get the best most realistic effect.
Anyone, please help...


----------



## ghoulieghoul (Aug 12, 2010)

OH!!... and "Popped Eye" will be carrying a can of SPLEENACH!! hahaha!
Well, I think it's funny.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

For dirtying the clothes I recommend sandpaper and fabric paints. You can use scissors to fray the edges and add Ben Nye dirt to it.

Zombie make is easy enough, you can use make-up from the drugstore if you don't want to got to a costume shop. Black, brown, purple eyeshadows for shading, blue eyeliner pencils and red lip pencils for drawing on veins. You can mix food color and Listerine for tooth/mouth stain. If you can find that red toothpaste that makes an excellent mouth blood.
How extreme do you want to go with the make-up?


----------



## Rocky666 (Oct 15, 2010)

Bentonite clay + water makes for a nice pasty, cracked, green zombie flesh on the cheap and can be gotten at many grocery/drug stores. Or a combo of stipple sponged on liquid latex and bentonite clay on top of that...gives you some options for decaying flesh.

a cheap-o make-up kit from a Halloween store containing blue, black, red, green, and yellow can get you pretty far too if you're creative.

classic Karo syrup + lots of red and a touch of blue food coloring makes for good blood...though sticky and stains...what blood doesn't though?

I'll post my $10 zombie make-up later on if I remember.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Check this out

http://www.theeffectslab.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=1929

http://www.theeffectslab.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=2262


----------



## ghoulieghoul (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks guys!
-sickNtwisted, I wanted to get pretty extreme...can't afford teeth so I guess I'll go with the food color and mouthwash idea. I just really want it believable, ya know? I think these costumes are going to be both funny and creepy. Sweet Pea just rocks (the zombie baby in costume)
Any of you guys have an idea as to how I can attach the bones from that plastic skellie to the clothing?? Glue gun maybe?
Also, would spirit gum work to adhere the collar bone portion to my skin?


----------



## ghoulieghoul (Aug 12, 2010)

Rocky666 said:


> Bentonite clay + water makes for a nice pasty, cracked, green zombie flesh on the cheap and can be gotten at many grocery/drug stores. Or a combo of stipple sponged on liquid latex and bentonite clay on top of that...gives you some options for decaying flesh.
> 
> a cheap-o make-up kit from a Halloween store containing blue, black, red, green, and yellow can get you pretty far too if you're creative.
> 
> ...


I would love to see your makeup! That would be great. I have so many ideas in my head, problem is getting it right! And I am not a happy camper when things don't work.


----------



## ghoulieghoul (Aug 12, 2010)

sickNtwisted said:


> Check this out
> 
> http://www.theeffectslab.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=1929
> 
> http://www.theeffectslab.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=2262


Okay sick, now that is pretty sweet!!! Thanks!!


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

I personally wouldn't go with spirit gum, try an acrylic or silicone adhesive.
http://www.kryolan.com/en/index.php?cid=117&mnu=32&id=171&pageid=1

If you want to build up wounds that will stay on all night but is easily removed try on-skin silicone like 3rd Degree http://www.alconeco.com/products/3rd_degree

or check out the zombie kits at FX Warehouse
http://www.fxwarehouse.info/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=FW&Category_Code=Zombie

If going just 2D check out The Wolfe Brothers 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/eviltwinfx/


----------



## ghoulieghoul (Aug 12, 2010)

Any special reason why not to use spirit gum? It's about the only thing I can afford at this moment. What about liquid latex? Grrr...am I not going to have any luck?? Please tell me "no"...


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

I just think the spirit gum won't hold the plastic skeleton to your skin well. Is it completely flat or is it hollow with just the edges against your skin?

Also Elmer's glue works well for flaking skin and such.


----------



## Crematory Keeper (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello, first post to the forum! I just heard about this great site yesterday. I am looking also for some Zombie make-up help. For the base coat of white is it better to go with the "tube" make-up or use the more expensive theatrical make-up. Also the same question for the shadowing. We are headed to Disney on a week or so and need to get the make-up down before we leave.


----------

